# A6 & ALLROAD REAR OEM EUROPEAN LICENSE PLATE PANELS, 2 IN Stock-Perf Cafe!



## PerformanceCafe (Dec 7, 2000)

Thats Right WE have 2 OEM Germany A6 & Allroad Rear License Plate Panels that Accomodate the European Size License Plates. This simple 10 minute Install will have the Back end of your A6 Looking like an OEM German Spec Audi A6 or Allroad! Get them while they last! Last 2 *$79* EACH


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: A6 & ALLROAD REAR OEM EUROPEAN LICENSE PLATE PANELS, 2 IN Stock-Perf Cafe! (VolksCafe)*

Bump!


----------



## PerformanceCafe (Dec 7, 2000)

*Re: A6 & ALLROAD REAR OEM EUROPEAN LICENSE PLATE PANELS, 2 IN Stock-Perf Cafe! (VolksCafe)*

We only have 1 Panel LEFT!
Call and get it and be one of the only few that has the COMPLETE EURO LOOK!


----------



## PerformanceCafe (Dec 7, 2000)

*Re: A6 & ALLROAD REAR OEM EUROPEAN LICENSE PLATE PANELS, 2 IN Stock-Perf Cafe! (VolksCafe)*

BUMP!


----------



## Audi-VW kid (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: A6 & ALLROAD REAR OEM EUROPEAN LICENSE PLATE PANELS, 2 IN Stock-Perf Cafe! (VolksCafe)*

Lee,
I'll take it!! 
Please call me @ 508-641-7446 or [email protected]
Thanks!!


----------



## PerformanceCafe (Dec 7, 2000)

*Re: A6 & ALLROAD REAR OEM EUROPEAN LICENSE PLATE PANELS, 2 IN Stock-Perf Cafe! (Audi-VW kid)*

can you call us tomorrow 831.426.1431? if not i will send this to jon to call










[Modified by VolksCafe, 11:28 PM 1-12-2003]


----------



## PerformanceCafe (Dec 7, 2000)

*Re: A6 & ALLROAD REAR OEM EUROPEAN LICENSE PLATE PANELS, 2 IN Stock-Perf Cafe! (VolksCafe)*

BUMP!


----------

